# newbie in sheffield, south yorkshire



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,  
just want to introduce myself, my partner and i are awaiting treatment at lwc, i will be an egg sharer (as the donor) and will be obviously getting donor sperm, just had all the blood tests done that i need for becoming a donor and am just waiting for the results, can't wait to start treatment, (i am very impatient).
wishing you all out there all luck in the world and keeping fingers crossed for us all


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya Whisks and welcome!!

Hope your tx goes well.... this is the board to be on everyone is really friendly!! Im waiting to start tx just killing time on here until me and DP start tx in December.... im also very impatient  

Em x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi whisks!  nice to meet you!

hope all is good for you to become a donor and start your tx.  when do you find out?

love aimeexxx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Whisks, welcome to FF  

S x


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome Whisks. This really is a very supportive and encouraging forum. Good luck with all your treatment. xx


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

cheers for your support all. 

i should find out my blood test results i about a weeks time, so hope i will be matched quite soon after, but after reading many posts it seems everyones experiences are very different to each other and some people start treatment very quickly whilst others have to wait a while, so we'll see. Although as i am hopefully going to be a donor and as my clinic tell me they are crying out for donors i imagine i will start pretty soon


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

welcome whisks - we're in s****horpe so not far. are you travelling all the way to london for treatment? or have they a branch up here somewhere?


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Whisks! Hope treatment goes well, we start downregging for our first IVF on the 2nd May! Hope you can stay patient!!

Em


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Whisks

Welcome to FF. I'm from Sheffield originally but moved to brum 6 years ago ( still a Sheffield lass at heart ) . seeing your post made me smile and think of home  

Anyway I hope all goes well

Jody


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah will be travelling a bit but not to london they have a few clinics and we are going to the one in darlington.

hey we are originally from coventry so we have almost done a swap. it is great up here we love it and we certainly don't plan to move back home, sorry don't want to make you feel home sick  

xx


----------

